# Lounge Table in 942M



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

I keep thinking there must be a better alternative to the lounge table in our 942, which takes up a lot of space and is not particularly comfortable, especially when there are more than two of us. I know that I'm asking the earth, but it's big, heavy and unmoveable, and were it not for the fact that it's a good size to read the paper on,I'd have binned it long ago.

Has anyone come across a good alternative ? I don't want an extending one, but either a good free standing one or a wallmounted one which is moveable /foldable, so we have some leg room.

Smick


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I removed my massive Hymer table, had one made to my measurements by Rainbow Conversions, bought the base, leg and table mount from Fiamma and now have a stable table which can be removed in seconds. Gives us loads of space when we want to lounge, and a very quick set up when we want to stop for a bite enroute.

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

javea said:


> I removed my massive Hymer table, had one made to my measurements by Rainbow Conversions, bought the base, leg and table mount from Fiamma and now have a stable table which can be removed in seconds. Gives us loads of space when we want to lounge, and a very quick set up when we want to stop for a bite enroute.
> 
> Mike


ditto! :lol: - same model. I have also recently bought a Fiamma tripod table base, so I can use the table inside and out now.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

smick said:


> I keep thinking there must be a better alternative to the lounge table in our 942, which takes up a lot of space and is not particularly comfortable, especially when there are more than two of us. I know that I'm asking the earth, but it's big, heavy and unmoveable, and were it not for the fact that it's a good size to read the paper on,I'd have binned it long ago.
> 
> Has anyone come across a good alternative ? I don't want an extending one, but either a good free standing one or a wallmounted one which is moveable /foldable, so we have some leg room.
> 
> Smick


Seem to remember there's another thread with similar content. I removed mine and replaced it with a tripod table from IKEA for a while. Now I have used the fittings but attached to a pine top which is lighter, smaller and easy to move.

Barry


----------



## BryanM (Nov 17, 2011)

Had similar problem in our 1987 Hymer. The table in the front lounge was a bit big and encroached on the kitchen space but the single pole fixing was great with plenty of legroom and no problems with stability if it was accidentally kicked.

I do wonder incidentally why peoples go for dinettes as, other than eating at, it is not any use for lounging at if, like myself and family, you are over 6'. We searched long and hard for an L shaped lounge and find it so much more comfortable but still able to dine for four. Just my personal view obviously!! 

I solved the problem by making a new longer, narrower table although it did end up as a weekends work as I had to buy a full 10'x4' sheet of formica. Once I had the new table made, as a Scotsman although lived in Belfast 30 years, I couldn't waste the rest of the sheet so covered the rear lounge table, the original table I was replacing and since they now didn't match, the rest of the worktops!!

It has worked well and since we bought the motorhome resprayed it and completed all the work inside, it is now changing from its original purpose as a means of staying at the race circuit over the weekends when my son is racing, to now being a way of exploring Europe and seeing some out of the way places.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. We have a 986M. Had the same problem. We removed the table top, and had a small rectangular top made that fitted the existing pole. It works fine for the two of us.

Val


----------

